# Key fob stopped working :(



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

this morning the buttons on my key fob stopped working altogether so im having to manually lock/unlock it now.

Tried searching for an answer but no look.

I'm hoping it isnt the battery as ive heard you have to get audi to reset everything and it can be pricey.

any fixes/resets similar to the window one to get it working again?

all help welcomed guys


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Does your spare work okay? Could just be the battery

Recoding instructions on below link

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/tt_faq.htm


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Does your spare work okay? Could just be the battery
> 
> Recoding instructions on below link
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/tt_faq.htm


not tried the spare. but that was what i was after in the link, ill give it a go in the morning.

You're a star [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

changing batteries is a doddle and re syncing takes 10 seconds.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Matt B said:


> changing batteries is a doddle and re syncing takes 10 seconds.


how would i re sync it?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

rik-e said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > changing batteries is a doddle and re syncing takes 10 seconds.
> ...


Turn the key in the lock, press the button. Done


----------

